# Lanier night tournaments??



## HeavyNeck91 (Jun 8, 2013)

Can anyone tell me about any Lanier night tournaments?? Looking to get in a few! 

Thanks guys


----------



## spots (Jun 13, 2013)

Hammonds runs a night tourney out of Charlston park every Tuesday night thru the end of July I believe. They run great tournaments and are a bunch of great guys. 6:30 pm to 11 I think. Give it a try. I think they are averaging around 25 boats a week. Big has paid over 300 dollars each week. Pretty good for night tourneys....


----------



## Worm48555 (Jun 13, 2013)

Laurel park. 
Every Sat night
7-1
$50 entry unless your fishing alone or with a kid under 16 then it's $25


----------



## HeavyNeck91 (Jun 16, 2013)

What is the entry fee for Tuesday nights


----------



## cam45 (Jun 17, 2013)

here's the Hammond's Tues night info.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=750410


----------



## bass fishing firefighter (Jul 2, 2013)

The Saturday night tournaments out of Laurel Park have been drawing 25-30 boats.  7pm to 1am


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Jul 2, 2013)

me and my partner will probably be their this saturday


----------



## long0096 (Jul 5, 2013)

does anyone know if they are having one this sat?


----------

